# Notebook with AMD - kernel compile

## ljarolimek

Hello everbody,

I am triying compile kernel on my notebook (Gentoo) with amd. I have problems with drivers, I dont know what I must compile for sound, graphics, ethernet, wifi etc. . Here is my complet lspci  - http://imgur.com/eVw2iJ1 . Please write me some tutorial or steps - for example: Device drivers -> Sound card Support -> Advanced Linux Sound 

Architecture Y -> Sequencer support Y.  Thank you soo much for help! 

Lukas

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ljarolimek,

Welcome Gentoo.

Before we get started, nobody will write you a click by click guide for your system.  You are the system admin, you need to find the details you need for your gentoo on your hardware.  The gentoo handbook and the gentoo wiki are good resources to consult.

We will teach you to fish but not feed you.  With that in mind, heres a few pointers.

If your network works, use wgetpaste rather than posting images.

You are on the right track with lspci.  

```
lspci -k
```

 is even better.  It will tell the names of the kernel modules in use for your hardware drivers.

When you come to configure your kernel, you can use the search to find the names.  Press /.

Don't expect your first kernel to boot unless you are using genkernel.  A genkernel kernel will probably boot but have bits missing as some options interfere with others.

In such cases both options are off.  Genkernel provides a way for you to customise the configuration before the kernel is built.

----------

## Buffoon

Please use lspci -nnk from a liveCD and copy and paste it to your next post. Using lspci -nnk will give also PCI ID's.

----------

## ljarolimek

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Please use lspci -nnk from a liveCD and copy and paste it to your next post. Using lspci -nnk will give also PCI ID's.

 

Here are three photos - lspci -nnk

http://imgur.com/a/KM7Io

Lukas

----------

## Buffoon

Copy and paste looks like this:

```
 # lspci -nnk

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:190f] (rev 07)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1849:190f]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 Display controller [0380]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 [8086:1912] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation HD Graphics 530 [1849:1912]

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [1849:a12f]

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [8086:a131] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [1849:a131]

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 [8086:a13a] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI [1849:a13a]

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a102] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H SATA controller [AHCI mode] [1849:a102]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Root Port #19 [8086:a169] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 [8086:a112] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a118] (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [8086:a144] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [1849:a144]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [8086:a121] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [1849:a121]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [8086:a170] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [1849:d892]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [1849:a123]

00:1f.6 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [8086:15b8] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V [1849:15b8]

        Kernel driver in use: e1000e

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] [10de:0de1] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GF108 [GeForce GT 430] [3842:1431]

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller [10de:0bea] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: eVga.com. Corp. GF108 High Definition Audio Controller [3842:1431]

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

```

----------

## ljarolimek

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Copy and paste looks like this:
> 
> ```
>  # lspci -nnk
> 
> ...

 

Here is it:

```
 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge [1022:9601]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) [1022:9602]

00:04.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) [1022:9604]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:05.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1) [1022:9605]

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:12.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller [1002:4397]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci-pci

00:13.2 USB controller [0c03]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller [1002:4396]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus [0c05]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 SMBus Controller [1002:4385] (rev 41)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

00:14.3 ISA bridge [0601]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller [1002:439d] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

00:14.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge [1002:4384] (rev 40)

00:18.0 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration [1022:1200]

00:18.1 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map [1022:1201]

00:18.2 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller [1022:1202]

00:18.3 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control [1022:1203]

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge [0600]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control [1022:1204]

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250] [1002:9712]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

01:05.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] [1002:970f]

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1692] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:036d]

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

08:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:002a] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lite-On Communications Inc Device [11ad:6632]

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ljarolimek,

That helps us to help you.  Thank you.

Where it says 

```
Kernel driver in use:
```

, you need to enable those things in your kernel. 

Fix your BIOS settings.

```
00:11.0 SATA controller [0106]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode] [1002:4390] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci 
```

It says [IDE mode] This is a special partly functional mode that some SATA chip sets have.

It intended to only ever be used once by Windows XP users so that they can install the ahci driver before they switch out of IDE mode forever.

Details vary but often there is no DMA, so IDE mode is very slow.  Sometimes only two SATA ports operate in IDE mode too, so some of your HDD may not be seen.  

```
00:14.1 IDE interface [0101]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller [1002:439c] (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0489]

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp 
```

Is a real IDE interface rather than a SATA interface operating in IDE compatible mode.

Your Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250 video card will be covered on the Wiki, as will your SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) sound card.

Your  RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series] sound uses the same driver as the on board sound.

Its quite possible that your sound will be working perfectly but you won't hear anything as the sound may be sent to the wrong sound card.

That's a learning experience all on its own.  Its not a Gentoo only feature.

----------

